# Murano ground clearance.



## Seantay75 (Jan 24, 2019)

Seems like when I'm looking at 2018 Murano from rear, the muffler hanger is pretty low to the ground. Like 12 inches. I gave it a big and muffler and hanger are solid. Is this normal?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, they are all like that. It's a common complaint since the mid-2000's.


----------

